# The moon



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Telescope + IPhone + supermoon


----------



## Bellis_GTR (Nov 18, 2010)

woow thats a beautiful shot. Very nice.


----------



## turbob12 (Nov 3, 2002)

Good shot Mook, it was to cloudy here last night to see it. Might see it up close next time round, in another 20 years.

Didn't see any werewolves or people running around mad last night either coincidentally.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Wow great shot, what telescope are you using??


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice one Mook, those iphone's have better camera's than I thought. 

This is mine taken last night, using a proper camera, but nothing special (Fuji S5500)











...and then there's this one, taken by Ash on SO.com, which is just amazing........


----------



## gtr-loz (Feb 10, 2006)

great photos i take it the white dots that look like explosions are impact craters from asteroids?


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

What fantastic photo's...


----------



## twilight (Oct 25, 2010)

Wow awesome I never saw this type of pictures of moon.
And I think perfect click and actually good quality.


----------



## Glen (Jan 21, 2011)

I think those craters are from Goku and Vegeta fighting.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

I think they're Starbucks cafe concrete foundations being layed!

Nice shots!


----------

